
Buying tea with WeChat Pay in a dystopian future - decentralizer
https://salibra.com/p/buying-tea-with-wechat-pay-d3931febd2be
======
rolltiide
Reads more like a ux problem as their user base does have chinese phone
numbers already verified, distinct from actual intent of requiring permission
to get food

“rumors are always suspiciously mimicking what everyone fears the most” -
Liar’s Poker, 1989

